# Today's Deal at Amazon 9 Hours of Bach MP3s for 99 cents



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like good performances too.

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Bach-Set/dp/B007MS6D1I/


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm definitely buying this ****.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible deal. But I already got all those pieces. Rise of the Masters is incredible deal as well which I got along with Baroque Masterpieces 60 cd box set.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I already have a few recordings of some of the stuff on here but I think I'm going to go ahead and buy it anyway.

Edit: I have purchased it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Some of the recordings are fairly ancient. GLWI


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mine is downloading as I reply.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Not available outside US.. poo


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Could always change your address on Amazon or make an American account if it goes off of that. If it goes off of IP you could use a proxy server, if you feel it is worth the trouble.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, but im too lazy!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I, too, have all of these but completely separate so it's nice to have a set. It is my first ever Bach set. One of the composers whose works I probably have the most of yet they are almost all single discs or mini sets. Plus, I don't have any of these performances and they are not bad at all. And for .99 cents you just can't beat it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Another recording of Mass in B Minor couldn't possibly hurt  Bach isn't my favorite, so I don't have the entirety of his works. I think I'd pay 99 cents of a set like this from majority of composers, however.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Some of the recordings are fairly ancient. GLWI


Szigeti! Well worth the minor sound quality issues.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks, Bigshot! I'm downloading as I write this! 

PS -- Only wish they'd included cantatas. I too have all these recordings
separately, but still rad to have them in one set (and by different performers).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Szigeti! Well worth the minor sound quality issues.


That depends mostly on the year of the recording. After his hearing went south, his playing was sometimes not very close to the planned pitch.


----------

